# Kann ich Bak Dateien löschen?



## Natschlaus (13. November 2005)

*Kann ich Bak Dateien löschen?*

Hi,
hab mit HDCleaner en Search gestartet und der findet fast nur .Bak Dateien und jetzt wollt ich fragen ob ich die ohne Bedenken löschen kann, da z.B. auch welche in Saves von Spielen sind.
Mfg, waKKa


----------



## OoBernd81oO (13. November 2005)

*AW: Kann ich Bak Dateien löschen?*



			
				Wakka am 13.11.2005 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> hab mit HDCleaner en Search gestartet und der findet fast nur .Bak Dateien und jetzt wollt ich fragen ob ich die ohne Bedenken löschen kann, da z.B. auch welche in Saves von Spielen sind.
> Mfg, waKKa



wenn ich es richtig weiss, sind *.bak dateien ältere versionen von *.bat dateien.
also QUASI ne sicherheitskopie... so wars zumindest bei MS DOS noch


----------



## Fadd8 (13. November 2005)

*AW: Kann ich Bak Dateien löschen?*



			
				OoBernd81oO am 13.11.2005 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Wakka am 13.11.2005 14:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es SIND Sicherheitskopien. *.bak steht für backup


----------



## Natschlaus (13. November 2005)

*AW: Kann ich Bak Dateien löschen?*



			
				Fadd8 am 13.11.2005 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> OoBernd81oO am 13.11.2005 14:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay danke.


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (13. November 2005)

*AW: Kann ich Bak Dateien löschen?*



			
				Fadd8 am 13.11.2005 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Es SIND Sicherheitskopien. *.bak steht für backup



Exakt. Werden meistens von Programmen erstellt die eine Datei überschreiben/modifizieren möchten und zur Sicherheit wird vorher ein Backup von dieser erstellt.


----------

